
Show HN: Open source crowdfunding platform - preek
http://200ok.ch/posts/oss-release-swiss-crowdfunder.html
======
preek
I am the author of the project. If you've got any questions, just drop me a
line.

------
blissment
Love it!!

------
telmich
That's pretty cool!

